# Test level decline



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2020)

As I mentioned earlier in another thread I am toying with the idea of joining the army national guard, I know that since I was a marine I am not required to attend army basic training but I will have to attend MOS school, believe it’s called AIT in the army. They range from 6 weeks to 52 weeks depending. Most of the MOS’s I am interested in are about 8-12 week MOS schools, you can’t join and be on TRT so I would be off test for that time frame. I would obviously go back down to low test levels at some point in the school 
but I was thinking if I Jump up high like 4,000 total test (not 4,000mg of test lol). for a month before I would imagine it would take longer to drop down to low test levels or is that not correct? I’ve never jumped that high.  I know coming off from 1,200 total test it takes me about 4 weeks to feel like crap.

another possibility I was looking into was maybe getting pellets inserted before I left although I am not sure how those work but I am looking into it as soon as I hit submit on this thread. 

From what I know once your in you can be on TRT it MAY just affect deployment which is ok I just want to get back in the service even if it’s just a stateside weekend warrior.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 7, 2020)

Raising your test levels even higher isn't the answer. You will still crash and feel like shit.

If you want to come off for this weekend warrior gig, do a hardcore PCT and hope for the best. At least you won't have the cold turkey crash and you may actually maintain a decent level long enough to get back on after AIT.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes, AIT, don't pick 55B lol.
Hollywoodcole has an ongoing thread about his current experience with pellets.
You sure you can't get in with doctor prescribed trt? 
I dont get what the difference would be if ur on before or after enlistment, but I get the systems can work screwy and make no sense at times.
Any idea what mos you would like to be?


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 7, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> As I mentioned earlier in another thread I am toying with the idea of joining the army national guard, I know that since I was a marine I am not required to attend army basic training but I will have to attend MOS school, believe it’s called AIT in the army. They range from 6 weeks to 52 weeks depending. Most of the MOS’s I am interested in are about 8-12 week MOS schools, you can’t join and be on TRT so I would be off test for that time frame. I would obviously go back down to low test levels at some point in the school
> but I was thinking if I Jump up high like 4,000 total test (not 4,000mg of test lol). for a month before I would imagine it would take longer to drop down to low test levels or is that not correct? I’ve never jumped that high.  I know coming off from 1,200 total test it takes me about 4 weeks to feel like crap.
> 
> another possibility I was looking into was maybe getting pellets inserted before I left although I am not sure how those work but I am looking into it as soon as I hit submit on this thread.
> ...



How old are you now and how long have you been put...I looked at rejoining once and there is a lot of hoops if you've been out more than 5 years or are over 35


----------



## DF (Oct 7, 2020)

Have you thought about Test U? I don’t know diddly about it,  but it’s half life is 21 days ish.  I think you can get way with monthly injections.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Yes, AIT, don't pick 55B lol.
> Hollywoodcole has an ongoing thread about his current experience with pellets.
> You sure you can't get in with doctor prescribed trt?
> I dont get what the difference would be if ur on before or after enlistment, but I get the systems can work screwy and make no sense at times.
> Any idea what mos you would like to be?



I don’t know the army MOS codes off the top of my head 55B? 

and I was a radio operator in the marines I was shocked when they told me even if I had kept my MOS I’d still have to go to MOS school I guess the army radio operator also covers radio repairs which we did not. Even though I had been to some advance comm training. 

I wouldn’t mind being a cav scout, field arty, civil affairs
but shortest AIT is gonna have my vote unless it’s like some stupid crazy boring job or a cook lol. I’ve been there done the whole training thing so I’d rather not be around privates for more than I have to as an E4 which is another thing that sucks marine E4’s are NCO’s my last year in I was platoon sergeant so I’d go in as a specialist but I was told since my time in grade once I go to PLC I’ll pick up e5 so that’s good


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 7, 2020)

DF beat me to it, get on Test U.....


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> How old are you now and how long have you been put...I looked at rejoining once and there is a lot of hoops if you've been out more than 5 years or are over 35




I’ve only been separated from the IRR for 3 years so I’m good on that. I’m almost 30.  Most of my time was as a reservist, although I activated twice.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2020)

DF said:


> Have you thought about Test U? I don’t know diddly about it,  but it’s half life is 21 days ish.  I think you can get way with monthly injections.



man not sure I could sneak it in. I’d have to fly to AIT 
most likely...and if the army is the like the marines if in a training barracks you have zero privacy and they can toss your locker at any Time


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2020)

Yea they would most likely fast track you for PLDC.
The shortest AITs will most likely not be the greatest jobs.
55B is ammunition specialist fyi. Not as cool as it sounds.
Are you not a police officer or something similar to that? Why not MP?


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Yea they would most likely fast track you for PLDC.
> The shortest AITs will most likely not be the greatest jobs.
> 55B is ammunition specialist fyi. Not as cool as it sounds.
> Are you not a police officer or something similar to that? Why not MP?



20 week AIT
 but it’s only 3 hours from my dad he is a champ (retired lt col) he would drive up and sneak me a shot if we got weekend libo which I imagine the army gives for AIT unless In the field even the cult of the marine corps gives Libo on weekends


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2020)

I think they start the weekend day passes around 6-8 weeks but shit i was in AIT in 2001 so I'm sure a lot has changed.


----------



## Jin (Oct 7, 2020)

Why would the US military want their soldiers to
be hypogonadal? Are you saying even with a Rx you cannot qualify?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 7, 2020)

Test U vote. Nebido (test U) is indicated by the FDA that after a "loading dose" you can theoretically dose every 12 weeks. 

I personally was out of the country for 5 weeks and split 2 grams before I left and didn't need anything. I've gone up to 8 weeks and didn't feel like my levels were low. I did a gram 2 weeks before I left...then a gram as I bushed my teeth on the way to the airport. 

I feel like 12 weeks may be a stretch, but a gram every two weeks for 6 weeks before you go would probably get you through. That's 1 gram every 2 weeks, with the last bang being right before you go.

If you choose this route, utilize quite a few inject sites. I wouldn't want a 4cc long lasting depot in my ass cheek. Sterile abscesses do happen. 

This is my experience. Hope it helps. Godspeed sir.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Test U vote. Nebido (test U) is indicated by the FDA that after a "loading dose" you can theoretically dose every 12 weeks.
> 
> I personally was out of the country for 5 weeks and split 2 grams before I left and didn't need anything. I've gone up to 8 weeks and didn't feel like my levels were low. I did a gram 2 weeks before I left...then a gram as I bushed my teeth on the way to the airport.
> 
> ...




I may hit you up for advice on this lol sounds solid


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Why would the US military want their soldiers to
> be hypogonadal? Are you saying even with a Rx you cannot qualify?



cause it’s the Government they are stupid most of the time 
from what I know of you disclose it prior to enlistment done...if it comes up once you’re already in then your good but it could get in the way of deployments or require a waiver . They don’t want to jeopardize mission accomplishment but test isn’t that hard for a soldier to store some vials, needles, and swabs in his pack and be trusted to administer it himself after all he’s got the trust to send rounds down range in populated areas...and risk his life but don’t get me started lol.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2020)

I was told to lie about my asthma before enlisting as it would ruin any chances I had of getting in. Dumb. It was during my early childhood year.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I was told to lie about my asthma before enlisting as it would ruin any chances I had of getting in. Dumb. It was during my early childhood year.



i did the same and then later on I just showed our docs my inhaler  script and it wasn’t a big deal I said it came up after just never admit that you lied on your enlistment or you’re ****ed.. from my understanding anything that comes up “after” you’re already in your good as far as your discharge getting messed with or facing judicial punishment for lying sure it could mess up re enlistment or assignments


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 7, 2020)

Test U like mentioned or idk if you can get away with andriol caps? Not too familiar with those but they are pills, would have to research them and see if it’s even worth it, if you can even get them in...


----------

